# Modifier 76 - performed a colonoscopy



## rcclary (Feb 10, 2009)

If the doc. performed a colonoscopy on one day and then the next day the patient started bleeding and the doc. did another colonoscopy would I use modifier 76?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 10, 2009)

*Repeat procedure in global period*

It's appropriate to use the mod 76 when you repeat the exact same procedure (using the exact same CPT code) within the global period.

But ... since the colonoscopy has a "0" global period you shouldn't need the -76 modifer. Also you are probably using a different CPT code ... perhaps 45382? ... for this second procedure. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

